
Ask HN: What fun/useful things do you do when tired, instead of Netflix/Reddit? - alan_wade
After I get tired at the end of a day, I tend to waste my time doing pointless things - watching Netflix, refreshing Reddit, etc.<p>They are not productive and bring me no joy.<p>I&#x27;m looking for something fun&#x2F;smart&#x2F;useful&#x2F;relaxing&#x2F;healthy to do instead of that, something that doesn&#x27;t require a lot of focus, mental energy, or will power.<p>Can you recommend something like that?
======
rutgerv
Exercise. It does wonders for your energy levels and your mental well-being.
Plus it will make you feel you having done 'something useful' by the end of
the day. The hardest part is getting out and starting - once you are busy, it
is fun.

Otherwise, reading. If you have enough energy, read literary classics or non-
fiction, the type that challenges you and/or teaches you new things. If you
don't have enough energy, read something lighter - I am reading Alice's
Adventures in Wonderland currently, for example, which is fun and relaxing.
Finishing a book is a nice feeling, plus the mental focus on the story and on
yourself can give rise to some nice insights on yourself, people, and the
world.

------
samjanis
Yu-Gi-Oh is more than a card game. It's fun and the way card effects can be
chained together is a lot like programming in the corewars/redcode sort of
way.

Others prefer to play Magic:The Gathering but after playing both we always end
up going back to ygo.

------
drjannakoretz
Artistic activities might be a good option. That could be anything like
painting, model airplanes, needlepoint, graphic design, interior design, to
drawing. It will use a different part of your mind, generate a new skill and
hobby, help you focus on something else, and can be totally offline if you
want it to be. Plus if you end up doing a lot of whatever it is, you can
sometimes sell what you're making.

------
yesenadam
I chat with friends, online or in person. I watch great movies, documentaries
and tv series from around the world.

------
splodge
I find sleeping is good when tired

------
elviejo
I go over my Anki cards.this focus the mind... Is conductive to sleep and very
productive.

~~~
dominotw
What's in the cards?

